# Sticky  Weed ID website



## cowboy joe

I came across this site in my travels and thought it might be of interest to other folks. There is a novel search engine to help narrow down the possiblities.

http://web.aces.uiuc.edu/weedid/


----------



## Gailann Schrader

from Missouri I think.

WONDERFUL site with lots of pics and pics of immature weeds too....

http://www.plantsci.missouri.edu/fishel/Default.htm


----------



## Chuck

Here's a great site for help with identifying plants, animals, bugs, and just about anything else around your farm.

http://www.fcps.edu/StratfordLandingES/Ecology/mpages/organism_menu.htm


----------



## Windy in Kansas

I recently discovered the weed identification capability at the Weed Science Society of America.

http://www.wssa.net/


----------



## homegrownlovin

Here Are a few of my Fav. Websites:

www.swsbm.com
http://altnature.com/
http://www.csdl.tamu.edu/FLORA
http://wildflower.utexas.edu/
http://www.floralimages.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## sage_morgan

I like this one. The only trouble I have is when I put a common name in and click "scientific name" or vice versa. And it's Really Picky about spelling.

plants.usda.gov

Oh and it has GREAT distribution maps! State and county!


----------



## Osiris

Neat sites. Thanks

My father-in-law once told me, "A weed is only a plant whose benefit has not yet been discovered." The longer I live the truer those words are.


----------



## katy

UPDATED LINK FOR MISSOURI EDU......... POST #2

http://plantsci.missouri.edu/newsit...i.edu/news/queries/showall.idc?story_num=5470


----------



## Kstornado11

Great links guys (although many from yrs back are gone) !
Here's one I just found, pretty good --

http://www.wildflowers-and-weeds.com/Plant_Families/Plant_Families_Index.html


----------



## Kstornado11

Here is Kansas Wildflowers & grasses...

http://www.kswildflower.org/index.php


----------

